# Fantastic Jupiter 2 Buildup



## fernieo (Mar 22, 2000)

Following this closely:
http://blogs.yahoo.co.jp/external_drive/folder/1296521.html


----------



## machgo (Feb 10, 2010)

Beautiful build up, no question. Don't know about his choice for fiber optics for the control panels, but great work nonetheless.

I was surprised to see a toothpick used for scalar reference instead of a pack of cigarettes.:tongue:

Thanks for the post!


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

Very nice, indeed!


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

Yeah, that's the one to beat.

Absolutely stunning.

Don't know who this guy is, but he's a master.


----------



## Dave in RI (Jun 28, 2009)

I'm following this too and saving every picture in a separate folder. I doubt I could use anything this guy's doing in my own build; he's WAY beyond me, but I find it all very fascinating in a jaw-dropping kind of way


----------



## skinnyonce (Dec 17, 2009)

I too have been keeping an eye on this build, even put the babelfish translater to it (kinda makes no sence though) 


any help with below,,,,

cant seem to save pictures though,, it comes up ( could not complete error 800700de) so I take digital pics of the screen and save them that way...


----------



## Lee Staton (May 13, 2000)

I like the use of chopsticks as parts-holders for painting!

Lee


----------



## Lee Staton (May 13, 2000)

skinnyonce said:


> cant seem to save pictures though,, it comes up ( could not complete error 800700de) so I take digital pics of the screen and save them that way...


If you click on one of the photos it brings up a bigger version. Right click on it and choose "copy." Then, open Photoshop if you have it, and create a new document from the clipboard, then paste. It's there, and you can save it.

Another photo editing software may work as well.

Lee


----------



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

He did a marvelous job on lighting up the console like that! I mean, wow! 

Sean


----------



## Dave in RI (Jun 28, 2009)

Lee Staton said:


> If you click on one of the photos it brings up a bigger version. Right click on it and choose "copy." Then, open Photoshop if you have it, and create a new document from the clipboard, then paste. It's there, and you can save it.
> 
> Another photo editing software may work as well.
> 
> Lee


What I do is click on the picture to bring up the full size version as well. Then I hit the "print screen" button on my keyboard (it's written as "Print Scrn SysRq" on the button). All I have to do next is bring up my paintshop program, right-click, and "paste as NEW image". I usually crop it to neaten it up. I'm not sure if your way is easier, but I've been doing it this way and I'm used to it.

EDIT: I just tried your way and it works very easily! No cropping necessary! Thanks!


----------



## XMAN64 (Dec 30, 2009)

I hope he doesn't mind that I copy his build and do it exactly like he did??? ...in my dreams.


----------



## geoffdude (Mar 31, 2009)

skinnyonce said:


> I too have been keeping an eye on this build, even put the babelfish translater to it (kinda makes no sence though)
> 
> 
> any help with below,,,,
> ...


After you click of the pic, right click on it, select properties.. that will give you the full URL of the pic. In this case, .jpg is missing, just add that to all the URLs shown in the properties window, then save. Like this:

Add *http://* to the url below for the example to work.
*img.blogs.yahoo.co.jp/ybi/1/70/e2/external_drive/folder/1296521/img_1296521_35712356_0?1268703361.jpg*


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

Looks like the same guy who did the Polar Lights J2. Amazing. I think he compares the two different pilot consoles as a comparison. Can anyone confirm? Click on the calendar to see all pages.....


----------



## Gemini1999 (Sep 25, 2008)

kdaracal said:


> Looks like the same guy who did the Polar Lights J2. Amazing. I think he compares the two different pilot consoles as a comparison. Can anyone confirm? Click on the calendar to see all pages.....


I had that same thought earlier today. I didn't have time to check out the entire site, but I did notice the difference in the pilot consoles. All that fibre optic lighting reminded me of that wonderful PL J2 that we all marvelled at. The one aspect that he's pulled off is the the lighted beams for the upper deck. It really does set things off nicely.

Bryan


----------



## JeffG (May 10, 2004)

Why that's just...stupid!:thumbsup:


----------



## fernieo (Mar 22, 2000)

kdaracal said:


> Looks like the same guy who did the Polar Lights J2. Amazing. I think he compares the two different pilot consoles as a comparison. Can anyone confirm? Click on the calendar to see all pages.....


Same guy, Here's the PL J-2:
http://blogs.yahoo.co.jp/external_drive/folder/1262016.html?m=lc&p=1


----------



## j2man (Jun 18, 1999)

I just know mine won't be doing any of that. That's almost enough to make me hang up my hobby knife. he he he.


----------



## mmmmp (Jan 15, 2010)

Good Lord...that guy's a surgeon!


----------



## skinnyonce (Dec 17, 2009)

j2man said:


> I just know mine won't be doing any of that. That's almost enough to make me hang up my hobby knife. he he he.


J2man , 
from what ive read you got a pretty nice build going on,
but someone, "PAULBO,(paragraphix),HENRY tsds.. needs to laser cut those beams as a add on after market kit with the light option,, those beams make me sick with envy,, and would solve a crap load of lighting problems,,just saying...

skinny..........


----------



## j2man (Jun 18, 1999)

Well, I do have 2 of the landing gear functioning. One is being stubborn. My mechanics worked better than I had hoped it would. As soon as I work out the kinks on that (back) leg, I'll start posting the how i did its. he he he. I can't believe no one has after marketed those beams.


----------



## veedubb67 (Jul 11, 2003)

Those lighted beams are just sick!

Rob
Iwata Padawan


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

Ummmmmm. :drunk:


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

"Inspiring. Truly inspiring."


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

Look at the chronicle of the Polar Lights build. He should have just thrown out the model and started from scratch! It doesn't even resemble a PL!!!


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

fernieo said:


> Following this closely:
> http://blogs.yahoo.co.jp/external_drive/folder/1296521.html


I wonder what he would charge for an order? Now *this* would be the one to pay the bucks for. How'd you like that sitting in the office? Mantle? Shelf? Ooooohhh, Baby! 

Only thing better? One of those $25,000 life-size B-9's. 

Moebius ought to find this guy and interview him. Make a heck of a Youtube commercial.


----------



## scifimodelfan (Aug 3, 2006)

I am at awwwwww over this build. I sooooo would live to do the wall beams like he has. Truly a master.


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

fernieo said:


> Following this closely:
> http://blogs.yahoo.co.jp/external_drive/folder/1296521.html


 
This gentleman is Indeed a Master Model Builder!!!

Some of his choice of colors are Off, Which is probably a personal take on things, considering his attention to other detail is Fantastic!

Again, a Fantastic Modeler!!Bravo!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Tim Nolan (Jul 9, 2008)

I've been studying these images off and on for the lat 3 or 4 days. Geez this guy is a master! I love those light walls, but don't know if I'm up for that kind of fabrication or if I can even do it!! Incredible stuff for sure. His alternate use of colors are striking, and I think it's just fine to give it your own personal touch! I cut my first part off the tree last night, time to start drilling some holes for fibers!


----------



## scifimodelfan (Aug 3, 2006)

I would do anything for those lighted beams.....ay over my head.


----------



## starseeker (Feb 1, 2006)

It is a really beautiful buildup and it's fun to follow, especially as there it seems there are very few Jupiter 2s being built, this one in Japan, Brent Gair in Canada, and a couple in the US. At least on line. 
His lighted beams are really nice but I can't help wonder if they couldn't have been done in a different way. As he does it, he has about 25 leds in each beam, pointing down at the lighted edge. Each led is highlighted by a bright spot, at least on their tops in the photos. When I used tiny incandescents, they too left blight spots, but they're not as noticeable to the eye, just on film. That may be the case here, too. ? Leds come in a wide range of angles of illumination. Some are as narrow as 20 degrees. These are the ones I'm using in my current builds:
http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220406707803
tho' if you're going 2nd or 3d season, yellow might be more accurate. 
I'm still experimenting right now but it seems if you don't aim them directly at the beam edge but angle them so they strike the edge at a reasonably steep angle, you can diffuse the hot spots considerably. Overlapping where the lights shine also reduces the hot spots. The wide angle of illumination also helps. You can also use far fewer leds as you're using their light more efficiently. I'm hoping that with a little more tweaking of angles and distances between leds that a nearly completely even level of light along the beam edges will be possible. Using a glancing rather than square-on light for even illumination should also work for lighting the FS floor panels and the 1701 nacelles. I'll post photos to my photobucket 
http://s1004.photobucket.com/albums/af170/jkirkphotos/24 Scale Jupiter 2/
as soon as everything is cemented together. Could be a few weeks yet as I'm still bogged down finishing the artwork for the lower deck etch. 
Scifimodelman, get some 030 evergreen black styrene and just try cutting out replacement beams. Use some 020 to 030 white evergreen strip for the edges, some 020 x 030 for the trim. I think you'll find that replacing the beams is a lot easier than you think it's going to be, especially the 3d season shorties. Once you actually get going, they'll become a project in themselves and you won't want to stop until you've succeeded. Something that small probably only needs two regular diffused 3 or 5 mm leds at the top and bottom corners to evenly light each one.


----------



## skinnyonce (Dec 17, 2009)

Heres something of interest for lighting the beams ,Maybe !!..
place these inside a hollow styrene beam, molded to the same shape.. I need to play around with these a bit to see if possible,, but it does have other applications as well.. around the soffit maybe ?? 1/8 or 3/16 acrylic rod might work and not be to thick for the beams??... 
Or el-wire inside the beam might work also ??...

skinny............


----------



## WEAPON X (Mar 5, 2006)

starseeker said:


> It is a really beautiful buildup and it's fun to follow, especially as there it seems there are very few Jupiter 2s being built, this one in Japan, Brent Gair in Canada, and a couple in the US. At least on line.
> His lighted beams are really nice but I can't help wonder if they couldn't have been done in a different way. As he does it, he has about 25 leds in each beam, pointing down at the lighted edge. Each led is highlighted by a bright spot, at least on their tops in the photos. When I used tiny incandescents, they too left blight spots, but they're not as noticeable to the eye, just on film. That may be the case here, too. ? Leds come in a wide range of angles of illumination. Some are as narrow as 20 degrees. These are the ones I'm using in my current builds:
> http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220406707803
> tho' if you're going 2nd or 3d season, yellow might be more accurate.
> ...


Whoa, Awesome! :wave:


----------



## Tim Nolan (Jul 9, 2008)

Man this guy is good. His detail paint work is so crisp and clean. This is sure to be an awesome completed model. I look at his site every day!


----------



## starseeker (Feb 1, 2006)

Here is an extremely interesting product that I hadn't noticed before. Rats. Wonder how flexible width wise the .8 cm wide strips are? Surface mount leds are tiny. Wonder if these would fit inside Moebius scale beams?
http://shop.ebay.com/topbright88/m....ksid=p3911.m270.l1313&_odkw=&_osacat=0&bkBtn=


----------



## skinnyonce (Dec 17, 2009)

starseeker said:


> Here is an extremely interesting product that I hadn't noticed before. Rats. Wonder how flexible width wise the .8 cm wide strips are? Surface mount leds are tiny. Wonder if these would fit inside Moebius scale beams?
> http://shop.ebay.com/topbright88/m....ksid=p3911.m270.l1313&_odkw=&_osacat=0&bkBtn=


I was looking at those also, but was afraid they were to far apart on the string to give even illumination.. plus the width would probably have to be trimmed down also..

so i got some of these and will try my hand at soldering tiny bits of light together..


http://cgi.ebay.com/100-pcs-SMD-SMT...emQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item19b86fc5c6


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

(Bump) Remember this?


----------



## starseeker (Feb 1, 2006)

skinnyonce said:


> Heres something of interest for lighting the beams ,Maybe !!..
> place these inside a hollow styrene beam, molded to the same shape.. I need to play around with these a bit to see if possible,, but it does have other applications as well.. around the soffit maybe ?? 1/8 or 3/16 acrylic rod might work and not be to thick for the beams??...
> Or el-wire inside the beam might work also ??...
> 
> ...


----------



## skinnyonce (Dec 17, 2009)

starseeker said:


> skinnyonce said:
> 
> 
> > Heres something of interest for lighting the beams ,Maybe !!..
> ...


----------



## WmTodd (Feb 11, 2010)

starseeker said:


> (PS: El wire and lightsheet have a much shorter lifespan than leds, grow dimmer with age, and are occasionally prone to early failure. Not anything you'd ever want to seal in a model.)


That's all I needed to hear to not use the stuff. I was going to back the magna panels with some, and I was also going to use the .3mm EL wire for the rib/wall edges, but I was so literally on the fence about this, I thank you for pushing me off. 



starseeker said:


> Here is an extremely interesting product that I hadn't noticed before. Rats. Wonder how flexible width wise the .8 cm wide strips are? Surface mount leds are tiny. Wonder if these would fit inside Moebius scale beams?
> http://shop.ebay.com/topbright88/m....ksid=p3911.m270.l1313&_odkw=&_osacat=0&bkBtn=


A friend of mine gave me two spools of the stuff, one with blue and the other with white. I'm such a n00b with this, I need to read up on what to do with it.


----------



## mmmmp (Jan 15, 2010)

Thanks for the Lightsheet info. I, too, was going to use it but didn't know anything about it! LEDS are the way to go.

Mark


----------



## starseeker (Feb 1, 2006)

Rather than hijack this thread, I posted a very quick and dirty illuminated light beam experiment at:
http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showpost.php?p=3318613&postcount=35


----------



## skinnyonce (Dec 17, 2009)

starseeker said:


> Rather than hijack this thread, I posted a very quick and dirty illuminated light beam experiment at:
> http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showpost.php?p=3318613&postcount=35


starseeker,
that dirty quick turned out pretty good, with some more play time im sure they will look good for the beams,

does it matter about the light viewing angle you read about in the led description,, im thinking less angle means more straight on light down the tube,, square or round acrylic tube, does that matter ? I know the japanese man did a great job with smd leds, but what a pain for the newbie. guys like me here to try that.. 

when I saw that video on you-tube my first thought was jupiter 2 lighting. either the beams, or around the soffit to light the whole ship..

Skinny..............


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

Great resource. Thanks for posting.


----------



## starseeker (Feb 1, 2006)

I'm thinking the narrower the viewing angle, the better. More light directed into the acrylic. On mine, I don't have the leds baffled yet, so they are spraying light in every direction. 

I don't know about square tubes. There would only be the back surface reflecting light forward. I don't know what the sides would be doing. On the rod, at least 1/2 of the sides are reflecting light forward. I'll have to try a square tube and see. But on a square tube the back reflecting surface would be directly facing the lighted front. Maybe just the back reflecting would actually make for a better brightness around the curve. ??

That's what makes this so much fun. It's all something new to try.

For some reason, I couldn't download and save the video from the above link. But if you have something like Real Player and want to save his video to your computer, you can do it from here:
http://www.wonderhowto.com/how-to-create-custom-led-eagle-eye-rings-car-190310/


----------



## skinnyonce (Dec 17, 2009)

starseeker said:


> I'm thinking the narrower the viewing angle, the better. More light directed into the acrylic. On mine, I don't have the leds baffled yet, so they are spraying light in every direction.
> 
> I don't know about square tubes. There would only be the back surface reflecting light forward. I don't know what the sides would be doing. On the rod, at least 1/2 of the sides are reflecting light forward. I'll have to try a square tube and see. But on a square tube the back reflecting surface would be directly facing the lighted front. Maybe just the back reflecting would actually make for a better brightness around the curve. ??
> 
> That's what makes this so much fun. It's all something new to try.


my thinking for the square tube was to make the hollow/beams and just place the sq acrylic/tube at the edge of the beam, and to frost 3 sides and silver tape those 3 sides and have just one clear side facing the inside if the ship,

then theres the colored leds to use on the beams- yellow, blue,red, green uv,


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

Looks like he's just about finished...

http://blogs.yahoo.co.jp/external_drive/folder/1296521.html?m=lc&p=1

Man, what an amazing build up. Hands down, the nicest J2 replica I've ever seen.

Just wish I could read Japanese...


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Carson Dyle said:


> Looks like he's just about finished...
> 
> http://blogs.yahoo.co.jp/external_drive/folder/1296521.html?m=lc&p=1
> 
> ...


Agreed!!
Simply Fantastic!!
I like how he removed that small amount of the hull behind the upper bubble! You don't have to remove the entire upper hull to enjoy the interior. A true Master Builder!!!


----------



## skinnyonce (Dec 17, 2009)

Carson Dyle said:


> Looks like he's just about finished...
> 
> http://blogs.yahoo.co.jp/external_drive/folder/1296521.html?m=lc&p=1
> 
> ...


I installed babelfish to translate the japanese text and to some extent it did help,, but the translation was lost a little at times...


----------



## skinnyonce (Dec 17, 2009)

beatlepaul said:


> Agreed!!
> Simply Fantastic!!
> I like how he removed that small amount of the hull behind the upper bubble! You don't have to remove the entire upper hull to enjoy the interior. A true Master Builder!!!


truly he did a great job,
I am begining to wonder if the beams block to much of the view when looking thru the top,,all in all the view thru the main port is stunning


----------



## Tim Nolan (Jul 9, 2008)

Yeh I followed this to the very end too. It's really a masterful job. Those wall lights are too much! They really look great, but well beyond my capabilities....ALL of this guys builds are over the top!! 

I did the translater too. It's kind of comical some of the comments!!


----------



## spocks beard (Mar 21, 2007)

I'm following this brilliant gentleman's work as well,And after seeing what he can do with this kit,I almost gave up on mine.:freak:
But decided even though it won't come close to his masterpiece,I'm going to do the best i can.
I think he may be working on a sculpted base for it now, Last time i looked.


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

what a brave thing to do , cutting out that roof section like that!

I don't blame him, tho. That ship is just too good to not show off.

what's the Japanese word for "Cajones"?


----------



## Fernando Mureb (Nov 12, 2006)

This guy isn't a modeler. He is a magician.
Besides, he is also a extraordinary photographer. Man, what pics!!


----------



## Fernando Mureb (Nov 12, 2006)

Hey.
Did you see what he made to keep the two hulls together?


----------



## Lee Staton (May 13, 2000)

The Google Toolbar now prompts whether you want to translate the Japanese. I think the words are right but the syntax is different. Still, you get the idea and it's a big help. I recommend it.

Lee


----------



## PF Flyer (Jun 24, 2008)

I've watched this evolve on Hobbytalk as folks have posted. I'm reminded of what Al Kooper once said about going into a recording studio and finding Mike Bloomfield warming up on his guitar: "He was so far ahead of anything I could do that I figured I'd just pack up and go...." 

I'm not a huge fan of LIS and more into figures than sci-fi, but that is some serious craftsmanship. Like everyone else, I'm awestruck.


----------



## Dave in RI (Jun 28, 2009)

When I look at what he's done --and then look at the unbuilt model staring back at me, I almost want to go to bed, curl up into a ball, and softly sob.


----------



## Gemini1999 (Sep 25, 2008)

Dave in RI said:


> When I look at what he's done --and then look at the unbuilt model staring back at me, I almost want to go to bed, curl up into a ball, and softly sob.


I know that feeling. The Japanese buildup is just so perfect - it's what a lot of us would want to have as the result if we had that level of skill. Realizing that the best that what you might want and what you can accomplish can be rather intimidating.

I love looking at those pics, but I know that I'm just not that skilled. The best I can hope for is an accurate paint job and manage a lighted core and dome. I can live with that, but it doesn't stop you from wanting more....

Bryan


----------



## skinnyonce (Dec 17, 2009)

hey we all inspire to be as good as we can be , 
maybe he is trying to build to what he thinks is great, and he feels his work doesnt match up to someone elses work,,
just do the best you can with in your abilitys and be happy..
I for one plan to steal every idea that is publicly offered and hope for the best


----------



## starseeker (Feb 1, 2006)

Here is another utterly stunning Jupiter 2 that I just discovered. Only this one is virtual. You have to be a member of a Yahoo group to access, tho'.

http://groups.yahoo.com/group/Losti...ic/list?mode=tn&order=ordinal&start=1&dir=asc


----------



## skinnyonce (Dec 17, 2009)

starseeker said:


> Here is another utterly stunning Jupiter 2 that I just discovered. Only this one is virtual. You have to be a member of a Yahoo group to access, tho'.
> 
> http://groups.yahoo.com/group/Losti...ic/list?mode=tn&order=ordinal&start=1&dir=asc


Yep!! been a member for some years now and there is a ton of great people and info there as well as pics.......................


----------



## WmTodd (Feb 11, 2010)

I made a test rib wall last week at work with the laser cutter, out of clear acrylic. It's still in trial/error stage, but after sanding the edge and holding a couple lights up to it, the light transfers beautifully, if not completely evenly from the backside of it. I extended the rib wall to include a ceiling beam, too. For a first attempt, it was decent, but it's got a ways to go.


----------



## Dave in RI (Jun 28, 2009)

I don't have a Yahoo account and I really don't feel like creating one....
Just curious as to how it compares to the Pendercraft Jupiter 2


----------



## skinnyonce (Dec 17, 2009)

Dave in RI said:


> I don't have a Yahoo account and I really don't feel like creating one....
> Just curious as to how it compares to the Pendercraft Jupiter 2


email me and Ill send along some examples of the ubber fine work this guy has done


----------



## Dave in RI (Jun 28, 2009)

Thanks for the offer; will do!


----------



## Dave in RI (Jun 28, 2009)

Thanks for sending me those renderings, Scott. Much appreciated!

Those interiors are fantastic! ...even has reflections on the floors. 
Not sure of the accuracy on that lone exterior shot, though. The hull shape looks a bit off to me.


----------



## WEAPON X (Mar 5, 2006)

Most interesting, indeed!


----------



## Tim Nolan (Jul 9, 2008)

I still follow this guys work, although he's doing toy trains now...Does anyone remember which button is the translation button??? LOL. I had it at one time, now I can't get it to do it!! Help would be appreciated!


----------

